# Hi



## keifercfc26 (Aug 5, 2017)

So basically I'm huge fan of the V60 but I'm currently using a hand burr grinder which is taking me too long in the morning's before work.

My budget is quite low at the moment, so I want something that'll be cheap but do a good job for what I need.

Any suggestions? I'm thinking either a Krupps GVX 242 or a Vonshef 150W


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Hi mate and welcome to the forum


----------



## Dougy Giro (Aug 8, 2017)

For Krupps money you could probably pick up a second hand Iberital MC2. I have had one for about 5 years now and its great value


----------

